
SpaceX launch last year punched huge, temporary hole in the ionosphere - jbonniwell
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/spacex-launch-last-year-punched-huge-temporary-hole-in-the-ionosphere/
======
jv22222
I found the most interesting aspect of this article is that somehow launching
rockets can affect the performance of gps and self driving cars.

